# zimbra 7.11 (helix) on 8.2-STABLE amd64



## da1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi guys,

At work, we have to set up zimbra. Since we have only FreeBSD boxes, zimbra will have the pleasure of running on one of them.

Therefore, I created a jail, installed zimbra, started it and came to notice that my browser (opera) connects to port 80 but then just waits. I get no reply from zimbra itself (on port 80). I tried IE8, firefox, safari, opera, chromium but to no avail.
Telnet shows a connection but it presents no data as to what it's connected to. There is no firewall or anything that might block or redirect the connection. Port 7780 (apache) runs just fine and I get "It works". I installed zimbra with all default values.


Any ideas ?


----------



## AndyUKG (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi,

  never used Zimbra, but you didn't say if you'd checked that it is actually listening on port 80, ie via netstat or lsof.
Also, if you shutdown Zimbra, and have Apache listen on port 80 can you connect to Apache? if yes this its just a Zimbra issue...

ta Andy.


----------



## da1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi,

sorry, my bad. Zimbra is listening on port 80 and anything else I put there, works (like apache,nginx). It clearly is a zimbra problem but the down side is that we need to use some collaboration suite and it looks like zimbra is what my boss want's. I also tried desknow (uses a mysql db - not promising), share360 (discontinued), openxchange (the mobile connectors so loved by our management are available only on the commercial version that runs linux only  - I didn;t try to make it run either) and zarafa (need to pay for it).

Suggestions ?


----------

